# Where to buy Allens Naturally?



## ecky (Sep 4, 2007)

I am new to cloth diapering and trying to figure out the whole washing thing. It seems that Allens Detergent is a good choice for washing dipes...
Can you buy allens at actual stores or do you need to buy it online?
I've been searching quite a bit and cant seem to find it anywhere else...
What's the best deal out there?


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I think you need to buy it online. Another option is Charlie's Soap. Both are much loved for cloth diapers. I, personally, prefer the Charlie's Soap because my son reacted to Allen's. But I think they're both good. I'm guessing that the pricing is pretty standard, so just look for someplace with free shipping.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have not had my baby yet, so I can't say how Allens will work for his/her skin, but I can tell you that I think they(the company) is AWESOME. You can order from their website if you live in the US. I live overseas so I had to call to order and had to pay for priority shipping via USPS. The woman who helped me was great. She saved me money, the company mails you your invoice seperately(no xtra charge) in case your shipment has a problem you can file a claim more easily, and it got here faster than anything I order ever does. She told me everyone at the office had the flu, but that she would try to ship it the next day. She must have shipped out first thing, because it got here in like 4 days, which for us is a record!


----------

